# PHP Fatal error: Class 'mysqli' not found ...../db_mysql.inc.p



## die-andis (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich bekomme seit gestern Abend folgende Fehlermeldung:


> root@static /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes # /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
> 01.07.2016-09:25 - WARNING - There is already a lockfile set, but no process running with this pid (15098). Continuing.
> PHP Fatal error: Class 'mysqli' not found in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 30
> PHP Fatal error: Class 'mysqli' not found in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 30


Mir ist diese Meldung erst heute Früh aufgefallen, weil die Warteschlange von ISPConfig hängt und keine Änderungen mehr durchführt. Zu der fraglichen Zeit habe ich das Paket PHP-Pear aktualisiert.

Habt Ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2016)

Vermutlich ahst Du auf PHP 7 aktualisiert, ISPConfig 3.0.5 unterstützt aber nur PHP bis 5.6. Prüf das doch mal mit:

php --version


----------



## die-andis (1. Juli 2016)

ich habe Version ISPConfig 3.1 B2 und PHP7 laufen.
Wobei die Webseiten noch mit PHP5 (5.6) laufen.


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2016)

Ok. Und welche PHP Version? Prüf mal das mysql support in php existiert, insbesondere mysqli.


----------



## die-andis (1. Juli 2016)

Version: HP 7.0.8-1~dotdeb+8.1 (cli) ( NTS )
Es fehlte noch das Paket: php7.0-mysql

Jetzt kommt allerdings die Fehlermeldung:


> 01.07.2016-11:51 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
> PHP Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mb_detect_encoding() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:447
> Stack trace:
> #0 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php(162): db->escape('Calling functio...')
> ...


----------



## die-andis (1. Juli 2016)

Durch das entfernen aller PHP7.0 Pakete läuft es jetzt wieder (PHP5.6 war noch drauf). Das Projekt gehe ich dann irgendwann nochmal von neu an ;-)


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2016)

Dann fehlt Dir auch noch die mbstring extension in php 7.


----------



## die-andis (1. Juli 2016)

ja das wars. php7.0-mbstring.

Danke!


----------

